
Game of Thrones Premiere Triggers Piracy Craze - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/game-of-thrones-premiere-triggers-piracy-craze-140407/
======
valarauca1
"We think there is a fundamental misconception about piracy. Piracy is almost
always a service problem and not a pricing problem. For example, if a pirate
offers a product anywhere in the world, 24/7, purchasable from the convenience
of your personal computer, and the legal provider says the product is region-
locked, will come to your country three months after the U.S. release and can
only be purchased at a brick and mortar store, then the pirate's service is
more valuable." \- Gabe Newell IGN Interview (Nov 25 2011) [link]

[link] [http://www.ign.com/articles/2011/11/25/gabe-says-piracy-
isnt...](http://www.ign.com/articles/2011/11/25/gabe-says-piracy-isnt-about-
price)

